# Just in case you have forgotten to download these



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are the links again:

http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=8992
http://www.dibadu.de/Bergweihnacht
http://www.frenew.cwsurf.de/calendar/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Good thing I know some German!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

had it saved then forgot about it thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you...I have my copies now


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the links.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> Here are the links again:
> 
> http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=8992
> http://www.dibadu.de/Bergweihnacht
> http://www.frenew.cwsurf.de/calendar/


These are all in a different language and I don't understand it. The calendar itself the're were only two you could open and it is not in English.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

All have dual languages (one is English) so just scroll down, you will find the English version.


 Buttons said:


> These are all in a different language and I don't understand it. The calendar itself the're were only two you could open and it is not in English.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh ok! Thank you pin happy!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the links. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the links, the calendar one would only let me open 2 boxes :-( Had to really look to find the English versions for the first two


----------

